# Flavor oils as candy flavor?



## BattleGnome (Jul 26, 2016)

I found a York peppermint patty dupe recipe and I was planning on substituting other favors. Would flavor oils be acceptable to sub instead of an extract? As much as I enjoy using flavor oils in lip products I'm not too sure on actually ingesting it.


----------



## TBandCW (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm no expert, but I wouldn't use flavor oils for candy.  Not meant for consumption.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm not an expert either, but for what it's worth, the lip balm flavor oils that I use (from MMS) specifically say that they are not intended for use in food.


IrishLass


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 26, 2016)

We call them flavor oils but technically they are lip-safe fragrances. If you are curious, maybe mix up a drop of flavor oil with a few drops of olive oil and taste it? I tried tasting a flavor oil by itself once - numbed my tongue and made my eyes water. 

Honestly I might try it on myself but I wouldn't give the food away, unless I warned them. There are things that are safe to consume in small quantities but could have uncomfortable side effects if consumed in larger quantities.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks all. 

I had a feeling that no would be the answer but wanted to be sure


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 26, 2016)

They sell lots and lots of candy flavors at craft stores like Michaels and ac Moore! I've used them before and they do work. Just be cognizant of the flash point of some of them (mostly if you use extracts instead) because candy making gets extremely hot. I have a story where a friend ended up in the ER with a nasty burn after a candy making related flash.

I second not using flavor oils for candies. Some of them might be ok but even those probably have a completely different usage rate.


----------



## Arimara (Jul 26, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> They sell lots and lots of candy flavors at craft stores like Michaels and ac Moore! I've used them before and they do work. Just be cognizant of the flash point of some of them (mostly if you use extracts instead) because candy making gets extremely hot. I have a story where a friend ended up in the ER with a nasty burn after a candy making related flash.
> 
> I second not using flavor oils for candies. Some of them might be ok but even those probably have a completely different usage rate.



What did she use? I try to be careful when I make cream toffee caramel and even sugar wax (no wax in it). In any case, I hope it didn't scar much.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 27, 2016)

We used orange extract. It was back in college with the mad scientists club. He was stirring the molten sugar mix right after adding the flavor when a spark must've gone off. I didn't really know much about flashpoint safety at the time. 

A very large flame grew over the pot and under his arm in an instant. At first it didn't look so bad, just some singed arm hairs and redness, but after an hour I realized it needed some professional attention. It happened in my apartment so I felt responsible. I was in the ER with him till almost 4 am (it happened at like 8 pm). He stuck around the club at first but then he stopped coming; he was a history major after all! He wasn't a close friend, but I saw him about 2 years later and he showed me the burn was completely healed and scar free! I was very happy to see that. 

I have pictures of the burn backed up from my old phone if anyone really wants to see it. I'd have to dig it up! 

Funny enough, this was with the same club that got me into soap. We (they) did a lot of stupid things. After the burn incident I tried to be the voice of reason when someone had a "great idea!"


----------



## BattleGnome (Jul 27, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> They sell lots and lots of candy flavors at craft stores like Michaels and ac Moore!.



I've got some of the Luann flavor oils but I was half hoping I could use my bacon flavor oil (or whatever other flavor I might have). 

I currently don't intend to make sugar candy (it's on the maybe someday list). I found a peppermint patty recipe that I'm going to play with on my next day off.


----------



## Arimara (Jul 27, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> We used orange extract. It was back in college with the mad scientists club. He was stirring the molten sugar mix right after adding the flavor when a spark must've gone off. I didn't really know much about flashpoint safety at the time.
> 
> A very large flame grew over the pot and under his arm in an instant. At first it didn't look so bad, just some singed arm hairs and redness, but after an hour I realized it needed some professional attention. It happened in my apartment so I felt responsible. I was in the ER with him till almost 4 am (it happened at like 8 pm). He stuck around the club at first but then he stopped coming; he was a history major after all! He wasn't a close friend, but I saw him about 2 years later and he showed me the burn was completely healed and scar free! I was very happy to see that.
> 
> ...



Wow. I'm a little speechless. I'm glad he doesn't have a scar.


----------

